# Trenbolone Acetate: The King of Kings!



## kboy (Jul 12, 2013)

Trenbolone Acetate: The King of Kings!
When it comes time to choose which steroids to run the athlete is left with a host of choices likened to that of a fat kid picking out his first piece of candy; the choices are endless! But what?s best? That?s the question so many are often left with; what?s best for putting on size, what?s best for dieting, what?s best for strength; simply what is best? Then there are the questions of safety and side-effects and these can vary from person to person because like all things in life, various steroids can affect individuals quite differently. Putting that aside, assuming we are all the same for arguments sake, when it comes to the world of Anabolic Steroids we are left with one; there can only be one and that one is Trenbolone Acetate (Tren.)


A Brief Overview:


Trenbolone Acetate is nothing new; from the golden age of bodybuilding its father Fina has been around a long time and has been found to be one of the most potent agents on the market, then, as well as now. One of the more potent androgens, one thing that makes tren-a all the more special is it does not convert to estrogen; a problem many experience with various steroids; therefore, the aromatizing effect is something of far less concern in regards to tren.


Brief Description of Trenbolone Acetate:


Tren is a 19 nor steroid, simply meaning the testosterone molecule has been changes in the 19th position and low-and-behold, you have Trenbolone. Sure, we could go into more specific detail but for most bodybuilders the specifics do not matter, only that it works and works well.




Trenbolone


Why is Trenbolone Great?:


One of the most potent agents on the market, tren has been said to be 400% to even 500% more powerful than testosterone; that alone should make your mouth water! Further, unlike so many AAS, water retention with tren is in many cases non-existent with nearly all the gains being pure 100% muscle tissue.


If you?re unfamiliar with tren, the above should be enough to have you chomping at the bit but it gets better, much better. When it comes to training, the name of the game is recovery; growth, in terms of size or strength and even in shaping in prepping for a contest, it is in recovery that progress is made. It is the training in-which ignites the fire but the recovery that molds the molten metal. It has been shown that tren has the ability to increase muscle-cell repair by nearly 100% greater than repair without tren. What does this mean in simple terms? It would mean your cells and fibers are repaired twice as fast. How accurate is this? Hard to say if it is pin-pointed to that degree exactly but it?s not far off. The reason for this recovery is tren?s ability to greatly increase the production of the hormone IGF-1


More Great News:


Trenbolone has been shown to greatly aide in fat loss. It?s no secret, bodybuilders love tren for contest prep, the hardness is brings is unlike any other; its potency allows them to hold to maximal strength as long as possible throughout their prep but the addition of fat loss benefits are simply an added bonus. Now couple this with a growth season, someone looking to add size and strength, this makes tren a perfect choice, even more so for the off-season bodybuilder. Think about it, it?s quite simple; tren aides in increasing size and strength, yes, you still have to eat to fuel those gains but now the gains of excess body fat becomes less of a concern; I?m sorry, if you?re not loving tren already you have a problem.


The Golden Attribute:


As mentioned, as said a million times, you have to feed your muscles, it?s that simple. What if there was a compound available that would allow you to gain more from the same amount of calories you?re eating now? What if there was a compound in-which enabled your body to absorb the nutrients more efficiently? For example, take two bodybuilders, BB ?A? & BB ?B? both eat a diet of 3,000kcl per day, both are genetically identical and eat identical diets. Both are using AAS; both are running testosterone and both decide to stack it with another compound. BB ?A? chooses Trenbolone; he has now created a means for his body to make more use of each nutrient in his diet. BB ?B? chooses Anadrol, a very potent steroid in its own right; he will make great gains too. However, BB ?B? will soon realize much gained has been fluid, yes he gained lean tissue as well but he did not enjoy the boost of nutritional efficiency BB ?A? enjoyed.


Conclusions:


Yes, there are absolutely side effects to Trenbolone; here we are simply discussing the benefits.


*No estrogen conversion


*Perfect for hardening


*Perfect levels of nutritional intake absorption


*Massive strength gains


*Incredible cell repair abilities


*Aides in fat loss


*Bonus (Not mentioned above) Trenbolone destroys cortisol the evilest of hormones that destroys muscle tissue and can bring a world of havoc on the hard dieter.


Why Trenbolone Acetate & Not Enanthate or a Mixture:


There is nothing wrong with Trenbolone Enanthate (Tren-e) or Trenbolone Hexahydrobenzylcarbonate (Tren-hex or Parabolin) nothing wrong at all and either of these is better than no tren at all. However, to begin, tren-a is easier to maintain stable blood levels with and this is very important, especially when dieting and yes even when trying to gain. Further, milligram for milligram, studies have shown the body has an easier time absorbing a higher percentage of milligrams when injected in the Acetate form rather than one of its cousins.


This should give you a good understanding of tren and how perfect of a compound it is when you?re choosing which AAS to run. In most cases tren should not be run by itself; tren will shut down your natural testosterone production and you?re best suited to stack tren with some form of testosterone. Also, an important note, Trenbolone is typically not suitable for beginners; Trenbolone as we can see is a very, very potent compound and the side effects in some cases can be brutal for some lifters. That is also another reason why Trenbolone Acetate is best in comparison to other forms of Trenbolone. Because it has the Acetate ester attached to it, making it very fast acting and giving it a very short half-life, if problems arise, the lifter can discontinue Trenbolone Acetate and have it cleared from his system very quickly.


----------



## Disqualified (Jul 12, 2013)

Great read! Thank you for the share.

What is your source, or did you write this?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 12, 2013)

*good read..*


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 13, 2013)

It's an unbalanced article, mentions nothing of the potential side effects.


----------



## Presser (Jul 13, 2013)

kboy said:


> Why Trenbolone Acetate & Not Enanthate or a Mixture:
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with Trenbolone Enanthate (Tren-e) or Trenbolone Hexahydrobenzylcarbonate (Tren-hex or Parabolin) nothing wrong at all and either of these is better than no tren at all. However, to begin, tren-a is easier to maintain stable blood levels with and this is very important, especially when dieting and yes even when trying to gain. Further, milligram for milligram, *studies have shown* the body has an easier time absorbing a higher percentage of milligrams when injected in the Acetate form rather than one of its cousins.



Where are the studies? Do you have a link?


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jul 13, 2013)

Presser said:


> Where are the studies? Do you have a link?



Yes, I would be VERY interseted in seeing these study results...or at the very least, being pointed in the right direction.  Despite constant study for the last 22 years, I have never heard anyone else say this before, which is very odd if true, as a study like this would almost certainly be broight into the public eye by someone over the last 20+ years I have been around.  I am not saying the study does not exist, but it woud be highly unusal for something so closely related to the apllication of steroids in BB'rs to be left undiscovered.

Still, studies have shown, many times, that the longer the ester, the more anabolic it is.  Most guys think that the shorter esters are more potent simply because they contain more steroid per mg, due to the ester weight being less, but this is not the case.  Mg for mg the longer ester produce a greater increase in total protein syntheis over the course of their life.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jul 13, 2013)

Cool post, but in case there are any athlete reading this who are now considering trenbolone, I would like to point out that trenbolone is, generally spekaing, horrible for athletes.  Its negative effect on cardiovascular endurance is well documented and detrimental to athletic performance.  With cardiovascular conditioning playing such an important role in so many sports, any substance which causes a decrease in cardiovascular capacity is unsuitable for use by athletes.   

I addition, the mini-artcile states that tren ace is better than other esters because it results in more even blood levels.  This is untrue.  In reality, longer ester provide more even blood levels at all injection intervals.  This is due to their slower...and therefore, more even release rate.  Short esters, especially acetate (which is the shortest), causes a very large spike in blood levels, followed by a rapid drop-off. Whether you inject your tren ED or 1x per week, the longer the ester, the more even the blood levels, as a slower release rate will ALWAYS result in more even blood levels when compared against other esters at the same injection frequency.


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 13, 2013)

Tren e is king


----------



## kcambrose88 (Jul 13, 2013)

Presser said:


> Where are the studies? Do you have a link?


I was thinking the exact same thing. Thank you.


----------



## kcambrose88 (Jul 13, 2013)

Mike Arnold said:


> Cool post, but in case there are any athlete reading this who are now considering trenbolone, I would like to point out that trenbolone is, generally spekaing, horrible for athletes.  Its negative effect on cardiovascular endurance is well documented and detrimental to athletic performance.  With cardiovascular conditioning playing such an important role in so many sports, any substance which causes a decrease in cardiovascular capacity is unsuitable for use by athletes.
> 
> I addition, the mini-artcile states that tren ace is better than other esters because it results in more even blood levels.  This is untrue.  In reality, longer ester provide more even blood levels at all injection intervals.  This is due to their slower...and therefore, more even release rate.  Short esters, especially acetate (which is the shortest), causes a very large spike in blood levels, followed by a rapid drop-off. Whether you inject your tren ED or 1x per week, the longer the ester, the more even the blood levels, as a slower release rate will ALWAYS result in more even blood levels when compared against other esters at the same injection frequency.


Glad I read on and saw your post. I thought this as well.


----------



## kboy (Jul 13, 2013)

Disqualified said:


> Great read! Thank you for the share.
> 
> What is your source, or did you write this?


Its from a good friend of mine.


----------



## kboy (Jul 13, 2013)

Presser said:


> Where are the studies? Do you have a link?


I'll get that info for you.


----------



## kboy (Jul 13, 2013)

Mike Arnold said:


> Cool post, but in case there are any athlete reading this who are now considering trenbolone, I would like to point out that trenbolone is, generally spekaing, horrible for athletes.  *Its negative effect on cardiovascular endurance is well documented and detrimental to athletic performance.  With cardiovascular conditioning playing such an important role in so many sports, any substance which causes a decrease in cardiovascular capacity is unsuitable for use by athletes.*
> 
> I addition, the mini-artcile states that tren ace is better than other esters because it results in more even blood levels.  This is untrue.  In reality, longer ester provide more even blood levels at all injection intervals.  This is due to their slower...and therefore, more even release rate.  Short esters, especially acetate (which is the shortest), causes a very large spike in blood levels, followed by a rapid drop-off. Whether you inject your tren ED or 1x per week, the longer the ester, the more even the blood levels, as a slower release rate will ALWAYS result in more even blood levels when compared against other esters at the same injection frequency.


Prostaglandin increases as a result of trenbolone results in bronchial constriction


----------



## kboy (Jul 13, 2013)

There is some things I don't agree with in the article that's why is here for you guys.


----------



## blueboogie (Jul 13, 2013)

Disagree. MENT is king.


----------



## murf23 (Jul 13, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> It's an unbalanced article, mentions nothing of the potential side effects.




You dont know shit , The side effect is being big and ripped . Other than that it safe    J/K


----------



## nozeryder (Jul 14, 2013)

Mike Arnold said:


> Cool post, but in case there are any athlete reading this who are now considering trenbolone, I would like to point out that trenbolone is, generally spekaing, horrible for athletes.  Its negative effect on cardiovascular endurance is well documented and detrimental to athletic performance.  With cardiovascular conditioning playing such an important role in so many sports, any substance which causes a decrease in cardiovascular capacity is unsuitable for use by athletes.
> 
> I addition, the mini-artcile states that tren ace is better than other esters because it results in more even blood levels.  This is untrue.  In reality, longer ester provide more even blood levels at all injection intervals.  This is due to their slower...and therefore, more even release rate.  Short esters, especially acetate (which is the shortest), causes a very large spike in blood levels, followed by a rapid drop-off. Whether you inject your tren ED or 1x per week, the longer the ester, the more even the blood levels, as a slower release rate will ALWAYS result in more even blood levels when compared against other esters at the same injection frequency.


Spot on!

Not to mention even blood levels will result in less sides.  I'm convinced that Tren E divided into twice weekly injections is the best way to use Tren.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 14, 2013)

If you know you're sweet spot, then probably yes


----------



## moodyman1 (Jul 14, 2013)

I see a lot of phrases being thrown around here such as "well documented", "numerous studies", "10x more powerful then test", "recovery time cut in half", etc.....

I'd be shocked if anybody can supply a link to any Tren study on humans. If there are any I would love to read them.

""""Prostaglandin increases as a result of trenbolone results in bronchial constriction"""" . Sounds good. I get winded quick when doing Tren. But can u elaborate??

With that said..I do love tren...I'm currently in the middle of a Sust/Tren E/Mast E cycle. 750/400/400 week.


----------



## moodyman1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Some tren studies..on cows.

The effect of stage of growth and implant exposur... [J Anim Sci. 2005] - PubMed - NCBI
Serum concentrations of trenbolone-17 beta and es... [J Anim Sci. 1997] - PubMed - NCBI
Effect of a combined trenbolone acetate and estra... [J Anim Sci. 1996] - PubMed - NCBI
Effect of repeated administration of combination ... [J Anim Sci. 2003] - PubMed - NCBI
The effect of stage of growth and implant exposur... [J Anim Sci. 2005] - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## cerberus16sk (Jul 15, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> It's an unbalanced article, mentions nothing of the potential side effects.



i agree. tren is great, but must be respected


----------



## whontime (Jul 15, 2013)

blueboogie said:


> Disagree. MENT is king.



I really wish a sponsor would offer up Trestolone Acetate..... I would love to test it out.


----------



## Playeroftheyear (Jul 15, 2013)

*tren ace*

Great post.I have a question.I was trying to get an answer from Olympus to know avail.I asked them why I'm not having the sides on the Olympus tren a as I had on finaplex h.I bought 2 cartridges and made my own and quadurpal filtered it.I took it for only a week and a half.I could nth take it any more because ofvsides but let me tell you in that week and a half I was strong as a bull in a china cabinet.so I wanted to try it again 7 years later after I promised to never do it again but Finaplex h is not made anymore and whats left for sale is so damn high.It used to be 35 for 2000 mg.Now its 200.Anyway the sides I got immediately was that metallic taste in your mouth.Head rush.After three days I had insomnia.Sweated like a whore at night.Angry as hell and so strong I could take a 70 pound dumbbell and curl it 6 times after not lifting for 2 years.Now I didn't get any sides from Olympus after now of 6 days.Could you please email me at chickwithacawk@gmail.com I had an account a few days ago and lots of rep points and now I can't access my account and I've contacted the administration 6 times over a week and they won't respond.I'm not saying by anymeans the Olympus is bunk.When I put this on public board I got a lot of heat and banned from that post.I tried to explain I couldn't pm and I wasn't going to spend months trying to build up points to pm just to get this question answered.you can pm me but I dont think your able to because I dont have enough points


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 15, 2013)

i heart tren


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 15, 2013)

buy some every sponsor has it lol


----------



## DaMaster (Jul 15, 2013)

whontime said:


> I really wish a sponsor would offer up Trestolone Acetate..... I would love to test it out.





D-Lats said:


> buy some every sponsor has it lol



DLats is right... I know for a fact Olympus has it  Just hit up Anabolic5150 or Ezskanken about purchasing. You won't be sorry bro.


----------



## whontime (Jul 15, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> buy some every sponsor has it lol



D-Lats... I'm talking about Ment? Not Tren.. I'm not aware of that many sources for it right now. Powder, yes.. Ready to use, no.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 15, 2013)

I think live and learn. I feel tren ace is the most fun anyone can have in life.Lol I just love the shit out of it, and had not always known how good life can be. Test and tren and the fun never ends.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 16, 2013)

Nice cut and paste Bro.


----------



## Presser (Jul 16, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> buy some every sponsor has it lol





whontime said:


> D-Lats... I'm talking about Ment? Not Tren.. I'm not aware of that many sources for it right now. Powder, yes.. Ready to use, no.



Whontime means trestolone acetate.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jul 17, 2013)

whontime said:


> I really wish a sponsor would offer up Trestolone Acetate..... I would love to test it out.



I have been trying for a long time now...and have mentioned it to other sponsors preior to repping for PSL.  A legitimate injectable trest product would be great.  Personally, I would like to see a trestolone cyp product more than anything.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 17, 2013)

Make it happen mike!


----------



## Presser (Jul 17, 2013)

Mike Arnold said:


> ...A legitimate injectable trest product would be great.  Personally, I would like to see a trestolone cyp product more than anything.



Supposedly it is being made & should be available soon.



			
				BoardAdmin said:
			
		

> 07-08-2013 01:22 PM - Ok I emailed my source and asked them what are they working on now and here is what they said...
> 
> 1. 500g  Trestolone cypionate
> 2. 500g Trestolone enanthate
> ...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 17, 2013)

That's raw powder I presume?


----------



## Presser (Jul 17, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> That's raw powder I presume?



Yes.

Trestolone acetate is already available.


----------



## robbiek426 (Jul 17, 2013)

Presser said:


> Yes.
> 
> Trestolone acetate is already available.



I have heard some crazy stories about MENT. I would try it.


----------



## whontime (Jul 18, 2013)

Yeah, I know the powder is available, but I don't brew. I have seen lots of people doing it as a topical as well. Anyone ever done this? Does it absorb well?


----------



## blueboogie (Jul 19, 2013)

whontime said:


> Yeah, I know the powder is available, but I don't brew. I have seen lots of people doing it as a topical as well. Anyone ever done this? Does it absorb well?


The great minds of the industry will tell you somewhere between 30% to 70% absorption, though I put my faith and experience in 50% the way I prepare it for TD. Obviously, for IM you're  getting virtually all of the compound, and that's my preferred preparation. But I like options, so I fluctuate between both. IM holds perfect at 50mg/ml and 100mg/ml and I've done it at 150mg/ml fine, though I've resolved to stick to 50 to 100 for assurity. It is an unbelievable compound. Running 50-75 mg Trest solo (yes, it does NOT need test) for 6 weeks produces results akin to a Test/tren/mast blend with Var for 8 weeks, but WITHOUT any of the Tren sides. What's more, we are currently in a time period when it is 100% legal, unscheduled. Very few have a legit IM Trest product, much less impressive Trest blends and transdermals, but keep your eyed peeled because it's around.


----------



## Valkyrie (Jul 19, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> Tren e is king




Was coming in to post this.


----------

